# Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed



## blackcatq8 (Dec 2, 2018)

hi everyone can some one help me for fix it problem im newbie btw 

```
root@serveur-1:~ # portsnap fetch extract
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
root@serveur-1:~ #
```
ee /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 51.75.93.148
ee /etc/rc.conf

```
zfs_enable="YES"
### Added by OVH - block start
# Network configuration (IPv4)
ifconfig_vtnet0="DHCP"

# Various options
dumpdev="AUTO"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
accounting_enable="YES"

# Daemons
mysql_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
### Added by OVH - block end
# Generated by bsdcloud-init 2018-11-30 14:10
hostname="serveur-1"
```


/hosts

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/hosts 109997 2003-01-28 21:29:23Z dbaker $
#
# Host Database
#
# This file should contain the addresses and aliases for local hosts that
# share this file.  Replace 'my.domain' below with the domainname of your
# machine.
#
# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may
# not be consulted at all; see /etc/nsswitch.conf for the resolution order.
#
#
::1            localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1        localhost localhost.my.domain
51.75.93.148 serveur-1 serveur-1
#
# Imaginary network.
#10.0.0.2        myname.my.domain myname
#10.0.0.3        myfriend.my.domain myfriend
#
# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for
# private nets which will never be connected to the Internet:
#
#    10.0.0.0    -   10.255.255.255
#    172.16.0.0    -   172.31.255.255
#    192.168.0.0    -   192.168.255.255
#
# In case you want to be able to connect to the Internet, you need
# real official assigned numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network
# numbers but instead get one from your network provider (if any) or
# from your regional registry (ARIN, APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)
#
#10.8.20.112 webbsd.corp.u4agr.com webbsd
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2018)

What does `drill portsnap.FreeBSD.org` tell you?


----------

